# universal themes



## jrrrules (Dec 22, 2003)

Reading some comments about Frodo being a very ordinary
hobbit who ends up called to fill an extaordinary role, how 
about this holiday season? A very ordinary teenage girl in an
out-of-the-way town finds the courage to accept and fulfill 
an extraordinary role. 
To relate these universal themes from Tolkien to other
literature, how about the Gospels? There's a lot we can 
see, like friendship and courage and betrayal. For one 
thing, Aragorn did not have the trappings but he has the
inner quality - sound familiar? Share any thoughts!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd say this is more of LotR's thread than a Bag End. . .

Anyway, there are undeniable paralels to Christianity. Of course, Tolkien himself states there is no allegory, but paralels yes. There couldn't help but be. This is Tolkien's universe and Tolkien was a Christian. It's nice that they're there.


----------



## Elessar II (Jan 5, 2004)

I find that no matter who the author is, the story is going to be affected by his/her personality, character, and/or personal beliefs. 
And yes, I too am glad that the parallels are there.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.aslan.demon.co.uk/allegory.htm


Rhi gave this link on another thread, so I thought I'd spread it around because I'm me.


----------

